# Ever use bacon grease to start a grill?



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I was watching a show today where they poured a quart of bacon drippings on a large wood fire and hit it with a torch lighter and lit the big fire to open cook a whole pile of meat.

I don't need to start a bonfire in my grill for some steaks and burger but I use one of those charcoal cans with newspaper and it is very slow or hard to light if a little damp.

I guess I need to try below or use a leaf blower like my brother (another 2cool thread).

Anyone use bacon grease to light coals?

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Bacon-Grease-Fire-Starter

Thanks!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Never used bacon grease but have used fritos when we ran out of lighter fluid. I have used the cans to start coals to add when the heat is cooling down. But I used lighter fluid instead of newspaper.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

No. What ever you use, if an accelerator, make sure to put a chopped onion on the coals to absorb any chemical smell (ie newspaper, lighter fluid).

Save the bacon grease for the refried frijoles.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> No. What ever you use, if an accelerator, make sure to put a chopped onion on the coals to absorb any chemical smell (ie newspaper, lighter fluid).
> 
> Save the bacon grease for the refried frijoles.


X2 on the onion. I only use coals for grilling wood for smoking.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> No. What ever you use, if an accelerator, make sure to put a chopped onion on the coals to absorb any chemical smell (ie newspaper, lighter fluid).
> 
> Save the bacon grease for the refried frijoles.


Ha! Yes, but we have plenty of bacon grease! My teenage boys eat at least a pound a week.



tunchistheman said:


> X2 on the onion. I only use coals for grilling wood for smoking.


Good stuff on using the onion, I'll try that. I never use lighter fluid anymore but the newspaper stinks and smokes up the backyard and is hard to get coals lit so I was thinking about using bacon grease but didn't know if it would stink too much on the meat after coals burn down.

I rarely use wood for a quick cook becasue Mesquite smoke and most other woods makes my wife's skin itch for weeks, weird allergy.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't have bacon grease available as I have to stay away from bacon for health reason, but I save up fat trimmings from beef/pork/chicken as well as used cooking oil and use them to start charcoal fire. It certainly smells better than lighter fluid or diesel.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I will have to try the bacon grease, never tried it. 

I have used the motor oil after is has been changed to light a camp fire before and works great. Stinks to high heaven.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

This is what I use, Bernzomatic and was available at Lowes and Amazon around $35.00


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Call me a heathen but we just use a little farm diesel to get our fire going. Just save a little ash from the last fire and mix the diesel in it. Burns just long enough to get the wood going and I don't notice any smell once its burned off..


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Use bacon grease for fires all the time. Also works well if your fire starts to die before your food is finished or needs a little kick to get going again .


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

pear burner.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Soak a paper towel in cooking oil to light.


----------

